# Trying to sell Tivo. Include Mini and Stream or sell seperate?



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm about to list my Tivo Premiere 4 w/Lifetime (4 Tuner Model) and my Tivo Mini, Stream and new style Slide Remote. Would I be better off listing them separate or selling it all as a package?


I'm recently switched to Directv because I got sick of Suddenlink. I will definitely miss having a Tivo.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I think you will do better by selling separately but not by much and the additional time necessary to handle 4 transactions might make selling together the better deal if you value your time. Packing everything in a single box, dealing with only one buyer, and saving other time consuming tasks like communication, listing, and trips to the post office might swing the preference to selling together. I have been selling on eBay for 15 years and my time isn't worth much so I would sell separately.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

chris gerhard said:


> i think you will do better by selling separately but not by much and the additional time necessary to handle 4 transactions might make selling together the better deal if you value your time. Packing everything in a single box, dealing with only one buyer, and saving other time consuming tasks like communication, listing, and trips to the post office might swing the preference to selling together. I have been selling on ebay for 15 years and my time isn't worth much so i would sell separately.


+1


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I think you will do better by selling separately but not by much and the additional time necessary to handle 4 transactions might make selling together the better deal if you value your time. Packing everything in a single box, dealing with only one buyer, and saving other time consuming tasks like communication, listing, and trips to the post office might swing the preference to selling together. I have been selling on eBay for 15 years and my time isn't worth much so I would sell separately.


Can't say my time is worth that much. Would the fees be different individually as opposed to a package deal. For example is the fee on $100 the same as the total fee on 4 x $25 items?


----------



## frazierwa (Apr 16, 2002)

jjd_87 said:


> Can't say my time is worth that much. Would the fees be different individually as opposed to a package deal. For example is the fee on $100 the same as the total fee on 4 x $25 items?


What price are you asking for that equipment... maybe save ALL the fees and sell to me?


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

frazierwa said:


> What price are you asking for that equipment... maybe save ALL the fees and sell to me?


I'd be willing to sell the whole package for $500. If you're interested I can provide pictures.


----------



## frazierwa (Apr 16, 2002)

I just checked the "sold" listings on eBay and it appears that the range for the Premiere unit w/lifetime is about $275 to $300. There are a few exceptions, both higher and lower so you might get lucky. I don't really need the stream device so the package is out of my price range. 

Good luck with your sale!


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

frazierwa said:


> I just checked the "sold" listings on eBay and it appears that the range for the Premiere unit w/lifetime is about $275 to $300. There are a few exceptions, both higher and lower so you might get lucky. I don't really need the stream device so the package is out of my price range.
> 
> Good luck with your sale!


I get what your saying but this is a 4 tuner Premiere. Not the standard 2 tuner. Plus a Mini Extender. Those are going for at least 75. If your just interested in the Premiere 4 then we can work something out.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

jjd_87 said:


> Can't say my time is worth that much. Would the fees be different individually as opposed to a package deal. For example is the fee on $100 the same as the total fee on 4 x $25 items?


Yes, shipping fees would be more and PayPal fees would be 90 cents more. Depending on the type of account you have and whether you can use free listings so there will be no listing fees, only final value fees, depending on how you list the items, the final value fees could be the same.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

The lot is sold. Thanks for your help guys!


----------

